# SOG Toilet Ventilators



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

Good evening all you knowledgeable "nomads"
Thinking of fitting a "SOG".
Do you guys reccomend them. I believe they should work out less expensive long term and they are definitely more environmently friendly.
Also easier to empty without the need for a chemical disposal point.
Where could I get the best price or is that outdoor bits? Do I get a discount if I buy from outdoor bits?
Just to let you know, I had to take the van to Brownhills today unfortunately and they quoted me £186.00 for a Sog!!!!! supply only but £210.00 supply and fit???


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol £186 supply price for a SOG, that is over double the standard RRP, they must be gold plated ones 

I know a mobile fitter of SOGs if you are interested PM me (btw for all the snipers it isnt anything to do with me and I dont earn anything from it !)


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh dear-oh-dear.

What a rip off from Brownhills. Sog is £86.00 from Outdoor-bits - really easy to fit yourself 2 hours max- saves money on evil chemicals too. Only worry can be the waste fumes discharging into your awning area, so make sure the filter is renewed on due date. What was wrong with your van and what did Brownhill say about your bubbling decals and fading paintwork?


----------



## slaphead (May 14, 2005)

*sog*

ditto...spindrift.......i paid £86.00 and fitted it in 2 hoursish...i would reccomend them. hate those chemicals, i still put bleach into the bowl after every emptying, after 18 months , no probs, go for it .

brownhills?!!!!!!!!!!!should be ashamed! :evil:


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The SOG is expensive but worth it. Absolutely no smells in the van.


----------



## Diver (May 15, 2005)

Best addition we have made. 

Saved us loads in chemicals but the best part is being able to empty the cassette at every opportunity without feeling chemicals are being wasted. 

Essential for us as many of the places we stay at don’t have facilities so we use them when we find them!

Never noticed smells inside or out.

Diver


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*SOG/Brownhills*



spindrifter said:


> Oh dear-oh-dear.
> 
> What a rip off from Brownhills. Sog is £86.00 from Outdoor-bits - really easy to fit yourself 2 hours max- saves money on evil chemicals too. Only worry can be the waste fumes discharging into your awning area, so make sure the filter is renewed on due date. What was wrong with your van and what did Brownhill say about your bubbling decals and fading paintwork?


They are waiting for authority from Hobby to replace them, but I have been waiting since November for them to replace water filler cap and roof vent. Interesting thing, Tom the new CEO suggests that it may be due to high pressure wash to clean the van with. Only thing is I do not own one but they use one themselves!! They have now agreed, or at least one of their staff has, that the decals are wrinkled (much like myself!) and are definitely discoloured. They say they may get an answer from Hobby next week when they return to work-lucky Germans!


----------



## woodcut (Sep 30, 2006)

Hi Mashy.
I bought mine from Out Door Bits and fitted myself a great investment no more smell and no chemicals its a must.

Jeff.............


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

I never did like the smell from toilet chemicals so £80 odd and fitting myself was well worth it - just one worry on the original post ie 

Also easier to empty without the need for a chemical disposal point. 

Apart from down a handy toilet where else can you tip it - believe me you ddon'twant to be in an enclosed space when you tip it (depends how long you can hold your breath ) and you will be no ones pin up when they follow you in.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

I am about to fit one on my van and I also use BioMagic, which I am quite happy with (I should be able to reduce the dose quite a bit), so I reason that my toilet should be the best thing since sliced bread. Absolutely no smell on using/emptying unlike posts above. Any body else use this system? 

Alan


----------



## soundman (May 1, 2005)

Funny this SOG topic should come up now.
I noticed the the motor wasn't running over the new year while we were away.
(It was a SOG factory fitted by Hymer)
Took out the motor which is an easy job through the fridge vent, shook-poked-cursed and prodded the fan in the motor and away it went again, not forgetting the routine spray of the magic WD40 before re assembly. Bingo-full house, got the Whirr again :lol: 
I still used chemicals as well but after reading all these posts will try without the chemicals


----------



## Mashy (Apr 28, 2007)

*SOG*

Can you tell me why still use any chemical(Bleach!) or bio magic?
I thought one of the main benefits was no additives therefore reduced running costs (assuming you get the "runs")
Is it just to reduce the smell when emptying?
Also am I right in assuming that if no chemicals are used you could dig a hole and bury the contents if for instance wild camping in remote area? 
Mashy


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I think that if you use scented chemicals in the toilet then the life of the carbon filter will be shortened.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi again,

It seems that if you do not use any chemical then the process of emptying is a best forgotton experience. I use BioMagic and smell when emptying is not a problem. I am just wanting to remove all smells and unpleasentness when using the loo. BioMagic of course is totally bio friendly anyway so digging a hole is ok too.

Alan


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't think digging a hole and disposing of your effluent is acceptable practice. You don't know what the ground conditions are like and you run the risk of contaminating the ground water which may feed into somebody's private water supply, or nearby ditches and rivers. Far better to drive to the nearest public toilet and dispose if it there or carry a larger container to use as a holding tank until you can dispose of it safely. When wild camping, either by foot or by vehicle, you should aim to leave no trace of your stay.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Totally agree Auchmill.

Thats why I use only BioMagic. I only ever get brown water. The brochure say's its very good for rose bushes too.

Alan


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

There's nothing like a bit of night soil on the roses!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Auchmill said:


> I don't think digging a hole and disposing of your effluent is acceptable practice. You don't know what the ground conditions are like and you run the risk of contaminating the ground water which may feed into somebody's private water supply, or nearby ditches and rivers. Far better to drive to the nearest public toilet and dispose if it there or carry a larger container to use as a holding tank until you can dispose of it safely. When wild camping, either by foot or by vehicle, you should aim to leave no trace of your stay.


Have all cows, horses pigs and sheep been informed of this. When I first started camping, normal practice was a walk into the sunset with a shovel. Indeed, once when on a CL in wild, west Devon and enquiring where one should empty the toilet a grave digger's shovel was thrust into my hand.

PS
Advice to backpackers is to bury faeces but burn the toilet paper.


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

Human faeces is somewhat different to that of ruminants, which are wholly vegetarian. The advice to backpackers is either to bury it, as you say, or use a plastic bag and pack it out, but then backpackers are often in remote areas far from habitation and aren't normally emptying gallons of the stuff into a hole at the side of the road which by definition are likely to be used by other motorhomers. The rule for backpackers, which I try to follow, is "Pack it in and pack it out." So much easier to do if you've got a cavernous vehicle with you.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Hi Mashy.
> I bought mine from Out Door Bits and fitted myself a great investment no more smell and no chemicals its a must.


Me too! Fitted on current van and the last one.


----------

